# a couple of water colors from me



## abneyart

hello, i recently have gotten into water colors this summer and hav only painted a couple of things. i beleive ive done maybe 10 or so of these card sized paintings in all. ( 2 1/2 by 3 1/2......baseball card size)

i used to only do pencil drawings and i have almost completly changed to water colors. prior to water colors i have never painted anything. and i have only taken the mandatory art classes in highschool and nothing else.

i havnt decided but have thinking as taking art and a secondary major in college.

all of these can be found in my albums

thank you

david ben gurion
http://www.artistforum.com/art/david-ben-gurion-1773-204.jpg

rob zombie
http://www.artistforum.com/art/rob-zombie-water-color-1769-204.jpg

edward scissor hands
http://www.artistforum.com/art/edward-scissor-hands-1772-204.jpg

3 cards i did for the island dreams charity trading card pack sale
"seanery" jimmy buffett,a marlin (these are 4 by 5ish)
http://www.artistforum.com/art/3-cards-i-did-island-dreams-charity-event-1771-204.jpg


----------



## abneyart

this next one is the very first water color i did. i did this the same day i got the paints from walmart.

it is captain jack sparrow/johnny depp from the pirates of the carribean series. 
i took several pictures so i could show the progrssion of the painting i did.

http://www.artistforum.com/art/sparrow-progression-1775-204.jpg


http://www.artistforum.com/art/jack-sparrow-1774-204.jpg


----------



## Oregon Artist

Wow!!! This is your first attempt?? Very Good!!


----------



## TerryCurley

Great pictures. Definitely take art classes you have wonderful talent.

Just so you know if you want to include your actual pictures in your posts this is how to do it:
*To include a picture in a post there are two ways:*
1. Use the "manage attachment" field at the bottom of the screen when entering a post. This will put the picture up as a thumbnail in the post which can be expanded by right clicking and pressing open link. -- Note you will not see the picture while writing the post, but it will show once it is saved.
2. Use the picture icon (the square over the write box with the mountain scene). This will include the picture but it will not be a thumbnail. Some members prefer this method.


----------



## Artsupplies

Hii,

I agree with previous comments,You have great talent.Join Art Classes, check some online tutorials and Keep Practicing for more improvements in your work.


----------

